# CVA Elite Stalker Trigger Work??



## skeeter123 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi, I just bought a CVA Elite Stalker in 30-06 and of course it has a heavy trigger probably around 5-6lbs. I was wondering if it is possible to get the trigger worked and some of that weight off there? If so who around NE Ga does it? Thanks


----------

